# Bike Race Structure (MTB or Road)



## thedumbopinion (May 15, 2008)

I live in Ontario, Canada and a typical Mountain Bike race is about $45. I hear in Europe that bike races are very cheap (maybe $10-$15 euros).

Can someone provide some insight into why and how that is. And how are the races structured. Are they run by the town, local government or individual private companies who do it for profit?

Also what makes mtb racing so great? Is there something that happens during an event that you particularly love.


----------



## Locatelli125 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi.
Here in Spain, races are run by private companies with lots of sponsors selling their stuff, and yes are more cheap, but not that much. This usually run for 22-25 euros.
Hope this helps.

Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thedumbopinion (May 15, 2008)

Locatelli125 said:


> Hi.
> Here in Spain, races are run by private companies with lots of sponsors selling their stuff, and yes are more cheap, but not that much. This usually run for 22-25 euros.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


Thanks. Perry much the same here but also there are clubs like ours that do them as fundraisers.

Just trying to find ways to maybe improve events here.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Finland:
Cycling events, road, MTB, whatever are run by cycling clubs - as fundraisers and because they want to. Depending on the scale and location of the event, they co-ordinate with local authorities (and police if it is done on public roads and could affect other traffic).

Like, one traditional local road race is a small loop over a hill and back to the other side around the bottom of the hill - done 5 to 20 times depending on category. It is right next to town center, and there's a hotel and homes along the route while the hill is mainly a park. The organizing club definitely needs to co-ordinate with a few parties, and manage a way to control the traffic safely while not disrupting a number of businesses and private lives.


----------

